# hinahalungkat



## zhonglin

What's the meaning of hinahalungkat? Example "hinahalunkat ng pusa ang basurahan"


----------



## DotterKat

*Halungkat *means *to rumma*_*ge* or search for something in a disorderly or even haphazard manner_. In your sentence, _hinahalungkat_ (uncompleted aspect or "present progressive tense" of halungkat) best translates to _*foraging *_ as it is applied to the action of an animal in search of food.

Hinahalungkat ng pusa ang basurahan._ The cat is foraging through the garbage_.

Compare the disorderly manner by which _halungkat_ is conducted with the more neat and orderly process suggested by _hanap_:

Huwag mo bastang halungkatin 'yang kwarto. Hanapin mo nang maayos kung ano'ng kailangan mo.

_Don't just rummage through the room. Search carefully for what you need._


----------



## zhonglin

DotterKat said:


> *Halungkat *means *to rumma*_*ge* or search for something in a disorderly or even haphazard manner_. In your sentence, _hinahalungkat_ (uncompleted aspect or "present progressive tense" of halungkat) best translates to _*foraging *_ as it is applied to the action of an animal in search of food.
> 
> Hinahalungkat ng pusa ang basurahan._ The cat is foraging through the garbage_.
> 
> Compare the disorderly manner by which _halungkat_ is conducted with the more neat and orderly process suggested by _hanap_:
> 
> Huwag mo bastang halungkatin 'yang kwarto. Hanapin mo nang maayos kung ano'ng kailangan mo.
> 
> _Don't just rummage through the room. Search carefully for what you need._



Thank you a lot for your help! can I say the below sentences?

Huwag mo halunkatin and drawer ko - don't rummage through my drawer?
Anu ang hinahalunkat mo sa drawer ko - what are you rummaging through my drawer?


----------



## DotterKat

zhonglin said:


> Thank you a lot for your help! can I say the below sentences?
> 
> Huwag mong halungkatin ang drawer ko - Don't rummage through my drawer?
> Ano ang hinahalungkat mo sa drawer ko? - what are you rummaging through my drawer? ​What are you rummaging for in my drawer?


----------



## zhonglin

Thank you a lot for your help! You're very helpful!


----------

